# Making floating Dainichi sink...



## Xenoterranos (Mar 14, 2007)

I bought a 1lb bag of Dainichi Ultima small sinking that doesn't actually sink. The bag must have been mislabeled at manufacturing, because it floats quite well.

I have overflows, so floating food is a no no. I've tried pre-soaking it, but that only made it disintegrate, and even then it didn't sink very well (and even the website says not to pre-soak it).

I've considered powderizing it, mixing it with water, extruding the paste out with a cake frosting thing, cutting it into pelet size, and then baking it...but that seems like crazy talk when I type it out like that.  Also, I don't know how that process will affect it's nutritional value for the fish.

Gah! I have a pound of the stuff and I can't return it!! Seriously, does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Maybe it just gets a lot of trapped air on its surface texture. Have you tried releasing it under the water?


----------



## Xenoterranos (Mar 14, 2007)

Yes, I've tried releasing it under water, and it bobs like a cork. I came home powdered some of it, then added water to it in a ziploc bag. I'm going to try freezing the paste, then breaking it up. Hopefully, that will make it sink without destroying any (or too many) of the nutrients.


----------



## Xenoterranos (Mar 14, 2007)

Success!! The chunks where a bit larger than the normal 3mm pellets, but the fish attacked them as the SANK!

It does release a lot more "dust" than normal Dainichi, but I guess that's the price I pay.

I'll probably end up doing this and mixing it into a DIY fishfood mix. Freezing enough of it to feed them once is kind of a pain, so I'm gonna try making it in batches.


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

I KNOW I HAVE HAD THAT PROBLEM BEFORE , I BOUGHT IT AT PETSMART AND THEY WERE MORE THAN WELCOME TO TAKE IT BACK AND EXCHANGE IT FOR SOMETHING ELSE. MAYBE YOU CAN EXCHANGE YOURS, JUST POLITELY TELL THEM WHAT HAPPENED AND STUFF, MAYBE THEY'LL EXCHANGE IT FOR YOU TOO SINCE THEY SOLD A DEFECTIVE PRODUCT.

OR

YOU CAN CALL THE MANUFACTURER AND TELL THEM. MOST OF THE TIME THEY WILL SEND YOU A COUPON FOR A FREE CONTAINER OF FOOD TO REPLACE THE OOPS! CONTAINER!

JUST A THOUGHT!!


----------



## Xenoterranos (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow, really? I think I'll call the manufacturer and do exactly that! I'd much rather have a bad of regular instead of messing with being a fish food chef :lol:

Many thanks!!


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

yer welcome, it worked for me, hopefully it will work for you!!


----------



## sickchild (Jan 17, 2006)

You bought Dainichi at Pet Smart? Man I wish our PetSmarts in Oregon sold it. How much were they selling it for?


----------

